# Piranha's Eating A Frog



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

well i finally got a video of my rbp's eating a frog! the video turned out pretty good although it's around 27mb in size.

http://strype.trailerparkboys.org/downloads/piranha.mpg

hope you like it


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

fast frog but the Ps were faster

nice video they really attacked him when was the last time u fed them before the frog?


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

damn







me like froggie









j/k

Awesome video


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

that was the first time i fed them that day
i fed them the day before


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

R.I.P. little froggie. He sure was a fighter...the piranha got the best of him though.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Cool video.... I fed my p's some tadpoles a while back. I think I'll try a frog next.


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

Ride the Lightning







About time we get some good music in these vids.

That was one hell of a vid by the way


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

hehe yeah







i was going to use "seek and destroy" but didn't think it fit too well, although the name is quite fitting


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

My Wind. player couldnt download the correct codec, son of a...


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

gmcmillan said:


> hehe yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of wolf and man would fit well


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i right-clicked-save-as and can't open it anyways. gives me a "one or more codec's can't be found to view" . I went to the microsoft website to get the codec for media player 10 but still does not work....can anyone help me? i even tried resetting the computer after the install.









Edit: this is the exact error:

Windows Media Player cannot play the file. One or more codecs required to play the file could not be found.


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

use DivX Player it's beter than gay ass windows media crap


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

gmcmillan said:


> use DivX Player it's beter than gay ass windows media crap
> [snapback]1077417[/snapback]​


hahaha, better? only in ur world my friend...

by the way ROCKING VIDEO!!!!!


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

hhahah cool man im gonna try frogs!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Frog Legs Anyone?


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

i´ve dowloaded the last divx and the movie still not loading..

CRAP


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

i just get the quick time icon







Damn man that sucks sounds like a good video too

i have right clicked it and saved target works perfectly









Run froggy run

Nice vid man it was worth the hastle to see it


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

i'm working on a smaller version that will work for everyone

i will post when finished.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I guess I have to wait until I get home, before I watch the vid


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Poor frog. Well at least you didn't eat it :laugh:


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

WoW! That was a great vid.... I like the sound track.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

finally saw this with divx as reccomended, good video and poor kermit


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

is it ok to feed them frogs ? if so what kind of frog should it be ?

nice video


----------



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

fury if that' syou in that pic i'll show you what kind of frog you need


----------

